# Connecting DVD recorder to Tivo



## plink30 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi there,

I recently bought a Tivo to replace my Panasonic DVD recorder DMR E something, which only recorded on DVD Ram disks.

I thought it would be good to use this as a back up to copy programs from the Tivo to the Panasonic's DVD Ram disks.

However, when I connect it to the Tivo I get sound only and a blank screen. I tried playing the disk on my PC and it was the same. For some reason its not picking up the picture!

The back of my TV already looks like spaghetti junction.

Has anyone any ideas?

Many thanks


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

if you stick the dvd recorder in the scart chain between the tivo and the telly you'll be able to see the tivo output, whatever it is - live tv, menus, recordings. this way any macrovision protection that may be on any ppv films etc. will be stripped thus allowing a good recording.

once you can see the tivo through the dvd recorder just hit play on the tivo and record on the recorder of off you go.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Which Scart sockets have you used both on TiVo and DVD-R. Have you enabled RGB in the DVD-R's input socket usually AV2?


----------



## plink30 (Oct 3, 2006)

SJP - I will have a go at your suggestion, although I am not looking at ppv films, just tv programmes - Thanks

Fred Smith - I will check when I get home but I know that I set it up as per the Tivo diagram and then just connected the DVD recorder to where the vhs video was meant to go - Thanks


----------



## plink30 (Oct 3, 2006)

Fred Smith - How do you enable RGB in the DVD-R's input socket usually AV2? Thanks


----------



## johala_reewi (Oct 30, 2002)

plink30 said:


> I set it up as per the Tivo diagram and then just connected the DVD recorder to where the vhs video was meant to go - Thanks


Better to set it up as suggested by SJP

DIGIBOX --> TIVO --> DVDR --> TV

That way you get RGB from Tivo into the DVDR. To watch Tivo, just put the DVDR into standby. The Tivo VCR socket is really for VCRs and DVDRs sometimes have a problem with it.


----------



## plink30 (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks guys, will give it a try tonight.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

johala_reewi said:


> DIGIBOX --> TIVO --> DVDR --> TV


This is the setup I have with my old Philips DVDR890 DVD recorder. When the recorder is off or recording it just passes the TiVo RGB signal (on DVDR EXT2) through to DVDR output (EXT1) and on to TV. Works fine.

Hardly used now for TiVo recording since moving to the dark deal side......


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

plink30 said:


> Fred Smith - How do you enable RGB in the DVD-R's input socket usually AV2? Thanks


If you use the setup suggested above and if the Panny supports RGB input, most do but one or two cheaper models don't, ES10 springs to mind.

On my two Panasonics, E85 and E55, it's in the menu:

Functions

Setup

Connections

AV2 Settings

AV2 Input: RGB

AV Connection: Normal


----------



## digitaria (Aug 7, 2002)

This is a quick thank-you to those who contributed to this thread. Thanks to you I got the setup of my new Panasonic DMR-EZ25EB right first time. The SCART daisy-chain goes 
[Sky Box -> TiVo <-> DVD -> TV] - as recommended above.
It's neater than it was with a simple DVD player, 'cos I previously had to use an external junction box to get RGB from either the TiVo box or the DVD player, into the TV's single RGB-enabled SCART. The Panny's twin SCARTs allow me to dispense with this. Everything works as it should. I'm sure I would have struggled with this for some time if I hadn't read this thread first.


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

On my setup, I put the DVD-R on the VCR scart output with a fully-wired scart lead. This lets me record TiVo to DVD, and play back DVD to the TV. I don't often use the DVD-Recorder to play back DVD-R unless it's something I've just recorded.
Most important to know you have a fully wired scart lead though. Not all are.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

It may or may not matter to you, but in that configuration I don't think you get an RGB signal out of TiVo to the DVDR.


----------

